

Which Shellshock logo should be used? - SnicersX

Lets get a feel from the community on which Shellshock logo should be the official one. Did I miss any?<p>Vote here:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;Hul5NdbRUk
======
jamesdelaneyie
Threw my hat in the ring also:
[https://d324imu86q1bqn.cloudfront.net/uploads/asset/attachme...](https://d324imu86q1bqn.cloudfront.net/uploads/asset/attachment/57150/optimized.jpg)

~~~
SnicersX
Added to the list.

------
SnicersX
Vote here: [http://goo.gl/forms/Hul5NdbRUk](http://goo.gl/forms/Hul5NdbRUk)

